# GERD the Most Misdiagnosed Conditon



## JacobDO77 (Aug 6, 2015)

Many doctors assume that a person with GERD is over producing hydrochloric acid. In many instances this is assumption is not correct. The reason this misdiagnosis occurs is because, the symptoms associated with the over production and the under production of hydrochloric acid is identical. The* over production *is acid is called *Hyperchlorhydria.* The under production, or *reduced strength, *of the acid is called* Hypochlorhydria*. Both of these condition will cause the following symptoms: GERD (reflux), gas, belching, bloating, nausea, abdominal pain, irregular stools, diarrhea and/or constipation. Because the symptoms for both disorders are identical is will always be a hit and miss diagnosis, without testing for a patients pH acid levels.

The most accurate and reliable methods of testing for these disorders is with a pH diagnostic test, pH capsule test, or pH gastrogram. These tests are done in a doctors office, without sedation, or any type of discomfort. Without one of these tests there is a better that 50% chance the diagnosis will be incorrect.

Unfortunately when a misdiagnosis is made, it usually results in the patient being prescribed a Proton Pump Inhibitor (PPI), or other antacid medication. When a patient that is not producing strong enough hydrochloric acid, is placed on a PPI, they will become Achlorhydric (no stomach acid). Hypochlorhydria and Achlorhydria will cause malabsorption, of the necessary vitamins, minerals and micronutrients necessary to keep the body and immune system healthy.

A PPI, or antacid medication will, in many cases, hide effect of GERD, but the side effects of these drugs will have long term debilitating effects on the body.

Before taking any type of PPI, or antacid medication, have your doctor give you a pH diagnostic test, pH capsule test, or pH gastrogram, to find out for sure which condition you have. There is a lot more info on the web about pH diagnostic testing, pH capsule test and a pH gastrogram.


----------

